# Punch Cards????



## massquilter (Jun 14, 2011)

My hubby bought me a brother bulky kh260 for christmas. he won it off ebay. (i'm still in shock!lol) Anyways, he also got patterns for it and a bunch of punch cards. I also received a cd with other pattens and also punch card designs. 

My question is, how do i get the punchcard designs from the computer to the machine?? I'm totally lost. I'm looking at the designs on cd, but i have no clue, how to get that from point A to point B. The punch card is all new to me. any help is greatly appreciated! Thank You. Lisa


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Print copies of the Punch cards and then punch them out on blank cards


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Did you get a card puncher and blank punch cards? If not, the punchers and blank cards or vinyl card rolls are available on ebay as well. What a nice DH Sounds like you have what you need to get started.


----------



## massquilter (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank You! No I didn't get a card puncher or blank cards. Guess i'll have to check that out. Thank you again, that makes alot of sense! lol! 

well off to the km, home alone and enjoying the piece and quite!  Lisa


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

KateWood said:


> Did you get a card puncher and blank punch cards? If not, the punchers and blank cards or vinyl card rolls are available on ebay as well. What a nice DH Sounds like you have what you need to get started.


this is important...they need a special punch but they're not expensive and then you can do any of thousands of designs in books and online...


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

When you buy the items needed, you need blank 24 hole cards and there are 2 types of punchers. 1 costs around $25 and looks like a regular hole puncher. It does 1 hole at a time by you putting the puncher over the desired hole. The other one costs more but is worth it. It is more like a pasta machine where you put the card into a slot and line it up so the card is in straight. Then you have 1 row at a time in position and you move the puncher across the top to all the holes you want to punch. THen you turn the knob and the next row comes up. you can see a video on You TUbe on how to make your own punch cards. THe better gadget may be bought on Daisy knits or Newtons Yarns on line. THey may have one.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello. You need to get punch cards and a punch.
You need the 24 stitch punch cards.
Punch cards come in 12, 24 up to 60 stitches for various machines.
Make paper copies from the computer designs and transfer (punch) to 24 stitch cards. You can buy those on ebay in
rolls for $ 20.00 and up depending on the yardage.

When you punch a hole in the wrong place (it no doubt will happen), just put a piece of scotch tape over it on both sides
and check the adjacent hole if it needs to be repunched.
Congratulations on your new machine and good knitting.


----------



## iiwoody (Nov 3, 2011)

Every one posting saying you need blank cards and a punch are correct. It also never came with a new machine so don't think your machine was incomplete. If you purchase brother blank cards, they already have a small indentation where to put the punch and center it. The blank rolls that have been mentioned do not and with a regular one hole punch will be a nightmare to try and put the design in. Don't let the price of the roll make it a bargain. It won't be without the multi hole punch mentioned in one of the other posts. Good Luck!


----------



## Gilly (Aug 11, 2011)

" He got a bunch of punchcards with it "

Are the cards with it the basic ready punched set? If so these will keep you going for ageswithout buying/punching more.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Gilly said:


> " He got a bunch of punchcards with it "
> 
> Are the cards with it the basic ready punched set? If so these will keep you going for ageswithout buying/punching more.


this is right, and there are tons of collections of cards on ebay, ready to use...they are usually done in groups, trees, floral, toys, animals, etc.


----------



## massquilter (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi Everyone, first off Thank you for all your help! I didn't realize it before, but now that i have sat down and looked at the books, my hubby bought the machine from sandy (janemachineknitting.com) I received book of patterns from her, jingle bell slippers,baby jane slippers there 6 patterns in the book.

I also received vol 7 and 8 and 11. plus extra patterns on a disk. vol 1-12 she really loaded me up, the ones on the disk are also punch card patterns, thats why i was confused. lol! 

I think my hubby had plans for me between my quilting and longarm quilting and embroidery and now learning everything i can with machine knitting. He knows right were i am! lol! 

Well again thank you for the help and i know i will be back again! lol! Lisa


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

massquilter said:


> Hi Everyone, first off Thank you for all your help! I didn't realize it before, but now that i have sat down and looked at the books, my hubby bought the machine from sandy (janemachineknitting.com) I received book of patterns from her, jingle bell slippers,baby jane slippers there 6 patterns in the book.
> 
> I also received vol 7 and 8 and 11. plus extra patterns on a disk. vol 1-12 she really loaded me up, the ones on the disk are also punch card patterns, thats why i was confused. lol!
> 
> ...


good, then you can learn how to 'double knit' on the knitting machine, work to the end of the block, put batting inside and knit one more row in opposition to 'seal' the blocks (you will have 3 or 4 across the machine, depending on how large you are making them....INSTANT knitted quilt and so much fun to do for 'quilted' vests, baby blankets, etc.,


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

many of the punched punch cards that come with the machine make various designs when you use different techniques for the same card. You can do tuck, slip stitch, & even fairisle with the same card


----------

